# Guam Sailfish



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't got to fish that much in the last month or so, but another friend rolled into townso I had a good excuse! Took my buddy Mike and 3 ofthe rescueswimmersthat work formeout for some Mahi and Wahoo action. One of them is a soontobe son in law of a fellow forum member. The weather was about as good as it gets in the winter with it being a solid 3-5. It has been almost a solid 7-9 for the last two months. Picked away at the Mahi all day with 7 to show in the end, butno Wahoo. I couldn't believe that with the great area I was running in knowing thatvery few boats had made it around the cornerto Pati point for a while. Just about the time I was thinking of pulling in the lines to goswimming, the port rigger went off with a bang and line peeled off the reel. I thought for sure we had finally got a nice Wahoo for all my trolling in 300'.By the time I saw color, I could see it snaking and it was big! I said"Thats no Wahoo!" Tuned out to bethe first SailfishI have evercaught in Guam. They catch em here, their just not that common. Got him out for a quick pick and let him swim away. Here are the pics.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

nice fish, where the hell is Guam, and how'd you get your boat there?


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man those pics are awesome, congrats that has to be a great feeling.:bowdown


----------

